# Plautus still makes us laugh



## Casquilho

Hello guys, I hope you can help me with this.
In the phrase "After over two thousand years, Plautus still makes us laugh", how can I say in Latin "[He] still makes us laugh"? The word _still_ in this context is my chief doubt.


----------



## exgerman

etiam nunc


----------



## relativamente

makes us laugh
nos ad risum movet


----------



## Casquilho

I thank you both. I was searching for a single adverb to express "still", I would never have come to this locution _etiam nunc _by myself.


----------



## Agró

Casquilho said:


> I was searching for a single adverb to express "still",



_*Adhuc.*_


----------



## exgerman

Be aware that _adhuc_ implies that the laughter will not continue into the future.


----------



## Casquilho

exgerman said:


> Be aware that _adhuc_ implies that the laughter will not continue into the future.



That's a good thing to know.


----------

